# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مسئله سن در دانشگاه فرهنگیان کنکور 96

## Goodbye forever

سلام به همگی

قاعدتا همتون میدونین که واسه قبولی در دانشگاه فرهنگیان این 3 شرط اصلی زیر رو میخواد :

1- دارا بودن تراز (همون نمره علمی بالای 6500) ( که براساس کنکور تعیین میشه)

2- داشتن معدل کل دیپلم +15

*3- و اما مسئله سوم ! سن ! پارسال برای کنکور 95 نوشته بود متولدین 73/7/1 به بعد !

پس نتیجه میگیریم برای امسال میشه اینجوری : متولدین 74/7/1 به بعد !

===================

سوال اصلیم اینه : آیا واقعا بخاطر دو ماه من نمیتونم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم ؟ یعنی هیچ راهی نداره ؟ 

من برج 4 هستم 

اگه کنکور 96 شرکت کنم و رتبه 3 رقمی بیارم به نظرتون قبول میکنن ؟؟؟ احتمالش هست مسئله سنمو که فقط بخاطر 2 ماه هست نادیده بگیرن ؟

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین*

----------


## Suicide

3 رقمی بیاری و بعد بری فرهنگیان ؟؟

نمیدونم ... ولی شاید به خاطر 3 رقمی بودن قبول کنن ...اگه پارتی داشته باشی عالی میشه ...

----------


## شانا

چاره نداره مگرپارتی.بارتبه سه رقمی پیراپزشکیم خوبه.محیط کارش باز تره.

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> چاره نداره مگرپارتی.بارتبه سه رقمی پیراپزشکیم خوبه.محیط کارش باز تره.


پیراپزشکی؟؟؟؟ با سه رقمی پزشکی میشه قبول شد
البته شاید ایشون اصلن رشتش تجربی نیست

----------


## kimiagar

*امسال دبیری عربی شیراز اکثرا سه رقمی بودن*

----------


## MN94

> *امسال دبیری عربی شیراز اکثرا سه رقمی بودن*


ما که رفته بودیم اونجا یک دختر خانومی بود رتبه ۲۹ بود انسانی برای تحویل مدارک اومده بود.بحثش پیچیده بود اونجا رتبه هفت هم میگفتن هست البته من ندیدم.تجربی ها هم رتبه هاشون خوب بود تو بازه ی پنج هزار بود رتبه پایین تر هم بود.

----------


## Goodbye forever

*بچه ها نظرتون درباره این تبصره چیه ؟ به نظرتون هیچ راهی نداره ؟ واسه سال بعد اینجوری میشه 74/7/1 به بعد


*


3- از معرفي‌شدگاني مصاحبه علمي – تخصصي به عمل خواهد آمد كه داراي شرايط و ضوابط مندرج در اطلاعيه‌هاي مورخ*1395/05/27 ‌و 1395/08/23* سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درباره آزمون سراسري سال 1395 (كسب *نمره علمي كل 6500 و بالاتر در زيرگروه مربوط،* داشتن *حداقل معدل كل 15* در دوره متوسطه­ي  دوم (معدل سه پايه  اول، دوم و سوم)، بومي بودن در كد رشته محل انتخابي،  برخورداري از سلامت كامل تن و روان و شرايط مناسب جسماني برای حسن انجام  وظیفه معلمی، داشتن *حداكثر سن 22 سال تمام در بدو ورود به دانشگاه «متولدين 1373/7/1 به بعد»)* باشند در غير اينصورت انجام مصاحبه، منتفي خواهد بود.


*تبصره: حداقل  معدل و حداكثر سن تحت هر شرايطي تغيير نخواهد كرد. بنابراين از  معرفي‌شدگاني كه فاقد شرايط فوق بوده و به آموزش وپرورش معرفي شوند تحت هيچ  شرايطي مصاحبه به عمل نخواهد آمد*.



4- موفقيت درمصاحبه تخصصي  وبررسي و تاييد صلاحيت‌هاي عمومي به منزله قبولي نهايي داوطلب تلقي  نمي‌گردد، بلكه كليه داوطلبان بايد علاوه بر تأييد مصاحبه تخصصي و بررسي  صلاحيت‌هاي عمومي توسط آموزش و پرورش در گزينش نهايي كه براساس ضوابط  سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور انجام مي­گردد، داراي نمره علمي نهايي قبولي باشند.

----------


## MN94

> *بچه ها نظرتون درباره این تبصره چیه ؟ به نظرتون هیچ راهی نداره ؟ واسه سال بعد اینجوری میشه 74/7/1 به بعد
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 3- از معرفي‌شدگاني مصاحبه علمي – تخصصي به عمل خواهد آمد كه داراي شرايط و ضوابط مندرج در اطلاعيه‌هاي مورخ*1395/05/27 ‌و 1395/08/23* سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درباره آزمون سراسري سال 1395 (كسب *نمره علمي كل 6500 و بالاتر در زيرگروه مربوط،* داشتن *حداقل معدل كل 15* در دوره متوسطه­ي  دوم (معدل سه پايه  اول، دوم و سوم)، بومي بودن در كد رشته محل انتخابي،  برخورداري از سلامت كامل تن و روان و شرايط مناسب جسماني برای حسن انجام  وظیفه معلمی، داشتن *حداكثر سن 22 سال تمام در بدو ورود به دانشگاه «متولدين 1373/7/1 به بعد»)* باشند در غير اينصورت انجام مصاحبه، منتفي خواهد بود.
> 
> 
> ...


من سن رو نمیدونم ولی یکی که شرط معدل نداشت دیدم که رد کردن یعنی مدارکشو قبول نکردن رتبشم دو هزار و چهارصد بود فکر کنم.خیلی ناراحت شد بنده خدا انشاالله خدا کارش درست کنه الهی امین.
شما هم توکلت به خدا باشه پرس وجو کن انشاالله یه راهی پیدا میشه.التماس دعا

----------


## laleh74

نمیشه کاری کرد چون شرط معدل و سن در هیچ شرایطی تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aalirezaa1376


3 رقمی بیاری و بعد بری فرهنگیان ؟؟

نمیدونم ... ولی شاید به خاطر 3 رقمی بودن قبول کنن ...اگه پارتی داشته باشی عالی میشه ...


تو کلاس ما انسانیا زیر ۶۰۰ ریاضیا زیر ۲۰۰۰. و تجربیا زیر ۵۰۰۰ هستن همگی*

----------

